# Hitachi compact driver was $120, now $50



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=293504-67702-DB10DL


Was looking for a small drill driver, and saw this one at lowes today for $51 on clearance. I just happened to have a $50 gift card.... so it only cost me $4.20 out of pocket. 

The tool feels really nice in my hand, and it has a lot of torque for such a little thing. Compared to my 14.4 v drill, it weighs almost nothing.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I got to tell you if I got one more drill-driver I would be spending time with them in the garage. 

That is my most applied verse. look at Lamentations 3:22-23


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

You can't go wrong at that price!


----------

